# Easiest to grow



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

NOOB HERE....what are the easiest plants to grow in low to medium lighting, no CO2, basic gravel substrate. a list of common names would be great.
thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hornwort, Elodia, Java Moss, Java Fern, Hygro, and the evil Duckweed.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

TomC said:


> Hornwort, Elodia, Java Moss, Java Fern, Hygro, and the evil Duckweed.


I like how the adjective is only placed on the duckweed 

I feel like java moss is the hardiest. They are like impossible to kill unless you let it dry out.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I dunno about the java moss... I think I managed to kill mine... It just never did anything and it's been in my tank for a couple of months now :/

I've had good luck with java fern though. Also vallisneria has grown well for me. I think I'm a bit short on nutrients for it, but it still keeps growing and it's made a couple of new plantlets in the same time it's taken my water wisteria to all but die....

If you get java fern - if you see small leaves looking a bit translucent/seen through on the tips: that is normal and indicates healthy growth (some people think its bad and remove the leaves...). 
Also, brown things growing on the tips of older leaves are likely to be new baby plantlets - let them grow for a while and get a couple of leaves then you can replant them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Most already mentioned but java fern, java moss, usually hygro species, pellia (grows in near darkness for me), Anubia, crypts. If you plan on adding excel then I suggest brazilian pennywort. That stuff grows like mad with excel. Also, hornwort is supposted to be good but it has never done well for me. Asian Ambula did very well for me in a bowl with no lighting other than the very little it received through the window on the dark side of my house. I put it in my tank recently with the excel added and it is growing wonderfully. Duckweed and actually pretty much any floating plant if you use excel.


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi! How deep a tank? 10G or 55G?

I love cryptocorynes in lower light. Great range of colours and leaf shapes. They are root feeders, so add a root tab under them for best results. 
I'd resist the anubias (bigger investment $$-wise) until you know you've got your nutrient balance right to prevent massive algae. They grow slowly, and keep their leaves forever so will look ratty if you get an algae your shrimp/otos don't like. 

Some ludwigia and rotala sp. will manage in lowish light in a shallower tank.. you'll just want to keep clipping/replanting the tops and discarding the bottoms to keep them looking their best.

We will require photos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Fern and Anubias. They grow slow with no CO2 also, which is a bonus. Most fish don't touch them and they don't even need substrate.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have Hornwart showing new growth in one of my tub ponds outside yesterday.

12 feet away another tub has ice on the surface.

Hornwart is a good starter plant but does not seem to grow planted.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Peekay said:


> Hi! How deep a tank? 10G or 55G?
> 
> I love cryptocorynes in lower light. Great range of colours and leaf shapes. They are root feeders, so add a root tab under them for best results.
> I'd resist the anubias (bigger investment $$-wise) until you know you've got your nutrient balance right to prevent massive algae. They grow slowly, and keep their leaves forever so will look ratty if you get an algae your shrimp/otos don't like.
> ...


the tank is 31" deep with what will be about 2" of gravel on the bottom and lit by some T5HO bulbs


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a list: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/list-plants-suitable-low-tech-tanks-70306/


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome that is exactly what I was looking for...not only the latin names but the common names that me the uneducated (at this point in time anyways) can understand. Thanks so much!


----------



## turbo (Jan 18, 2014)

You should also give Cabomba Carolina a try.. I've had my aquarium for one month and a half and seems to grow pretty quick even without CO2


----------

